# Great Pyrenees!!!



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

Went and visited a dairy farm today and fell in love with their pyrenees! They were SO good with my kids. I was totally impressed. So now the hunt is on. 

Anyone know of any close to NC?


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

We are looking into a rescue. A little nervous about it... but they are really covering all their bases. Already did vet checks with both our vets and today a lady came out to inspect our fence. They will not pair us with one until they are SURE they are good with goats, chickens, and children. 
We shall see.

www.carolinapyrrescue.com


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck....hope all goes well for you .... :hug:


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

Starting yesterday I started leaving our big lab Holden in with the animals. He's been getting in so much trouble chasing cars etc. in the road... this may be a way to kill 2 birds with one stone. He's doing surprisingly well down there. I know he would at least bark aggressively at any strange dogs that come by... and hopefully chase off any predators that tried to get a chicken. He was raised with goats and chickens since he was teeny tiny, so he doesn't chase them at all. 

This might just work. I can take him down there each morning when I let them out for the day... and then he can come back up to the house each night when I close their doors. Ideally I want a Pyr that would be with them all 24-7... but maybe Holden will do for now. He might freak out if there is a storm... and I don't think he'll do well during the winter. So many decisions.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We have been working on getting an LGD as well. I have young children and we are actually bringing home a 6 year old, female, pyrenees this weekend! If I got an LGD I wanted one that was mature with experience (since we have human kids and the goats will also have kids soon :laugh: ) I did not want any fear of the LGD preying on the goats or digging out and thus allowing the baby goats to escape. 

I am getting a great deal on our pyrenees because the lady who previously owned her is getting 2 new pyrenees and she did not need 3 dogs. 

We also have 2 family dogs that live in the house with us-they would NEVER make good LGD's lol!!! They woud think the world came to an end if they ever even tought they may have to sleep outside! LOL!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

for now our lab is working great. i'm bringing him up to the house at night. this will certainly work for now. i don't know how he'll do in the winter tho... our winters are bitterly cold. hopefully we will have a pyr in place by then. i also don't know how he'll do with baby chicks. hopefully he'll ignore them like he does everyone else.


----------

